
CoffeeScript 2.0 Beta Released - flixic
http://coffeescript.org/v2/
======
yladiz
Although I do like the design of the website, I'm really frustrated by the
fact that 1) it took a couple moments to load because it's a pretty big page,
and 2) it hijacks the history and means I couldn't just press back, I had to
press back 6-7 times after I finished scrolling. It seemed to load really slow
and even scrolling took a while. Why can't it just be a simple page with some
JS/CS to see if you've entered a specific section of the page and change the
class on the title of the section in the index on the left?

------
WalterSear
Sadly, this is rather underwhelming.

AFAICT, the only reason it's a point release are the breaking changes.
Unfortunately, in order to stay relevant, coffeescript needs a major overhaul,
though I must add that its biggest problem (the readability of tab denoted
closures) is probably one that needs to be ultimately solved by the IDEs.

~~~
kevinmannix
Does anyone still use CoffeeScript? I guess legacy projects, but new projects
can use es6 + Babel or Typescript and get most (if not all?) of CoffeeScript's
functionality.

~~~
40_pending
from the link:

CoffeeScript’s intent, however, was never to be a superset of JavaScript. One
of the guiding principles of CoffeeScript has been simplicity: not just
removing JavaScript’s “bad parts,” but providing a cleaner, terser syntax that
uses less punctuation and enforces indentation, to make code easier to read
and reason about. Increased clarity leads to increased quality, and fewer
bugs. This benefit of CoffeeScript remains, even in an ES2015+ world.

so, it's not really about "CoffeeScript's functionality" but more it's
"style".

~~~
moomin
Truth is, though, if you're going to pay the transpilation tax (and it's lower
than many still seem to think), there's just better options: TypeScript, Flow,
ClojureScript, PureScript. A nicer syntax was never that interesting.

